# دليل صائغ المعادن الثمينة



## aidsami (16 أبريل 2012)

دليل صائغ الالمعادن الثمينة


​
*السلام عليكم*

أولا نستعرض طريقة التحميل من eyesfile لمن لا يعلمها 

تابع الفيديو التالي: أو حمله من 
 Download from Eyes File.rar - 889 KB 

حجمه 888KO أنصحكم ان تتركوه مضغوط لانكم ان حررتموه سيصبح حجمه :3:20 MO ​ 





 
اليكم الكتاب الاول​

*1- كتاب مبادئ علم المعادن الثمينة والأحجار الكريمة.pdf - باللغة العربية. *
*مع ملفات مرفقة أرجو الاطلاع عليها جيدا.
*
Principal_Gems.rar - 2.0 MB


*2- كتاب**تشكيل المعادن الثمينة**.pdf - باللغة العربية. *

تشكيل المعادن الثمينة.pdf - 3.4 MB


*يتبع بحول الله.*


----------



## بابكريحى (16 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## aidsami (16 أبريل 2012)

و فيكم بركة


----------



## ابومنةالمصرى (1 يناير 2013)

الف الف شكرررر


----------



## badstuber (11 يناير 2013)

good


----------



## alshangiti (16 يناير 2013)

شكرًا جزيلا


----------



## aidsami (7 مارس 2013)

العــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــفو- بالتوفيق


----------



## ادور (12 أبريل 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررر 
كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------

